
What is it like to write a technical book? - luu
http://www.xaprb.com/blog/2008/06/15/what-is-it-like-to-write-a-technical-book/
======
ivan_ah
Really interesting experiences --- using a WYSIWYG must have been terrible.
LaTeX to the rescue? ;)

Here is a link to some shell scripts for "automatic" checking of word
duplicates, passive voice, and weasel word removal.
[https://github.com/ivanistheone/writing_scripts](https://github.com/ivanistheone/writing_scripts)

------
D9u
I know a guy who used to write technical manuals for Sun Microsystems and he
said that he usually ended up working about 3 or 4 months to earn his annual
salary. Sounds like a good gig to me!

~~~
twelve40
wow, since you brought it up, how much was his annual salary?

